# PS Luminosity Masks and Lightroom?



## Bob_B (Jan 20, 2014)

I recently read of the use of luminosity masks in photoshop to bring out tones in landscape work. I'll be the first to admit I'm a novice at digital photography, but it occurs to me that Lightroom 5.3 pretty much has this covered in the Basic and HSL/Color/B&W toolsets in the Develop module. Is this true? I'm interested in the opinions and advice from more informed photographers. Do you use LR and post-LR luminosity masking in PS? If so, I'd like to hear more about your workflow or the times when luminosity masking makes sense (in addition to LR).

Thank you for your time.


Bob


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 20, 2014)

I wouldn't put PS luminosity masks on an elevated pedestal. Too often they're used by people who don't know Lightroom and/or are accustomed to doing everything in Photoshop. I've used them a bit over the years, but much less since Lr4. In fact, I'm trying to remember when I last needed to use them.

You seem aware that LR4 and LR5 do a lot of that masking, without making the user aware it's happening. So when you drag shadows, LR builds a mask to identify continuous areas of shadows, and it's the same for the other Basic panel adjustments. You can also include Exposure/Highlights/Shadows in local adjustments, as again you're using masks to target certain tonal values.

If I can recall when I last used them - apart from in a demo - I'll post back!

John


----------



## bobrobert (Jan 21, 2014)

This book is titled the Digital zone system but in reality it is about Luminousity masks. It MIGHT answer your queries?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Digital-Zon...98559&sr=1-1&keywords=the+digital+zone+system


----------



## Bob_B (Jan 21, 2014)

Ha. Ansel Adams' Zone VI workshop book was my bible when doing b/w 'wet' photography way back when. I hadn't connected zones with luminosity masks, until you brought up that book.

For me, I think LR has luminosity covered pretty well. I may explore using PS for further luminosity control, but it isn't high on my list of things to do.


----------

